# Qualified on Every Run



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Last weekend we went to another UKC nosework trial. For the levels we were competing in, there were pre-trials, handler discrimination, containers and interior. 

Kiisa past her elite pre-trial (the last level she needed). She placed 7th and got her second novice handler discrimination leg. She placed 3rd and 5th in novice containers and 3rd and 9th in novice interior. This means she earned her novice element titles in containers and interior. YAY!!!

Miika also ran a novice level handler discrimination and place 2nd. I used that as a practice run for her. She then ran and got a 1st/HIT in advanced handler discrimination, one leg down, two to go! In novice containers she took two 2nds and in novice interior she took 1st/HIT and a 2nd. So she too got her novice element titles in containers and interior! 

I am proud of both of them, but especially Miika. Nothing lower than a 2nd place and she was out of 1st on two runs by only a quarter of a second!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow! Congratulations to all of you! I want to see ribbon pics!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

tim_s_adams said:


> Wow! Congratulations to all of you! I want to see ribbon pics!


Me, too! Congrats, that's great!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Great job, congratulations!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Awesome job! Congratulations! :grin2:


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Good job!!!! And congratulations!!! ?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That is amazing! Big congrats on such a successful weekend!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Very nicely done


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

As requested...
Miika and her ribbons. 

I let my friend keep Kiisa's as he trialed with her. I will try and get a photo of her and her ribbons this weekend.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Wow, such a pretty dog! Congratulations!


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Dionne2u said:


> Wow, such a pretty dog! Congratulations!


Thank you, I rather think she is! :wub:


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

:grin2:And here is Kiisa!!! :gsdsit:


----------

